# mahal na mahal din kita



## Jowtiger

Hi everyone,

I'm beginning to learn Tagalog and need a little help with one part of this sentence

mahal na mahal *din* kita

I know that  mahal na mahal kita = I love you very much, but I'm having a tough time figuring out din kita.

And could anyone recommend a good translation course that I could study?

Thanks so much!


----------



## MickyS

I love you very much also.


----------



## Jowtiger

Thanks MickyS!


----------



## amoy_ube

or too.

Mahal din kita = I love you too


----------



## Jowtiger

Hi amoy ube,

Maraming salamat po


----------



## Waterdash

If you know the word "rin", as in ako rin (me too), rin = din. The general rule is if the word before rin/din ends in a vowel, you generally say "rin". If it ends in a consonant, you say "din".


----------

